# warming room, calefactorium, Wärmestube = φωτάναμα



## panadeli (Oct 26, 2011)

Σε μεσαιωνικά κάστρα, κτίσματα, μοναστήρια κλπ., ήταν το δωμάτιο με το τζάκι, συνήθως το μοναδικό δωμάτιο που είχε θέρμανση. Ξέρετε να υπάρχει κάποια δόκιμη απόδοση στα ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Δύσκολο, αλλά το βρήκα. Το *φωτάναμα*.

*φωτάναμα*
το, Ν· (αρχαιολ.) ιδιαίτερος χώρος στα βυζαντινά και μεταβυζαντινά μοναστήρια, στον οποίο, κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες, ο εντεταλμένος μοναχός διατηρούσε αναμμένη φωτιά για να θερμαίνονται οι μοναχοί κατά τις ολονύκτιες αγρυπνίες ή τις άλλες ακολουθίες τους στο Καθολικό τού μοναστηριού.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 27, 2011)

Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Όπως πάντα με εντυπωσιάζεις. 
Το φωτάναμα όμως αναφέρεται αυστηρά σε μοναστήρια, ή κάνω λαθος; 
Τα συμφραζόμενα του κειμένου μου δεν έχουν μοναστήρι, αλλά μεσαιωνικό παλάτι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Το _φωτάναμα_ είναι αυστηρά μοναστηριακό, όπως συνήθως και το _calefactorium_. Για άλλους χώρους (πύργους, παλάτια και άλλα αχανή κτίρια που δύσκολα θερμαίνονται) θα έλεγα, προς το παρόν, *καθημερινό δωμάτιο*.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2011)

Συμπληρωματικά:

Το Βυζαντινό Μοναστήρι του Αγίου Γεωργίου Μαλεσίνας
...
Το φωτάναμα που ονομάζεται και Φώκος ή Φωτογόνι Φωτογώνι, απαντάται μόνο σε άλλα δέκα βυζαντινά μοναστήρια του Ελλαδικού χώρου. Ήταν θερμαινόμενη αίθουσα με εστία, όπου κατεύφευγαν οι μοναχοί τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα στην διακοπή της ολονυκτίας για να ζεσταθούν και να αποκτήσουν δυνάμεις. Ήταν χώρος που του απέδιδαν μια ιερότητα αφού και εκεί συνέχιζαν την προσευχή. Το κτίσμα αυτό που ξεχωρίζει από όλα τα άλλα για την επιμελημένη και στέρεη κατασκευή του βρισκόταν δυτικά του καθολικού με μήκος 6μ. και πλάτος 4.25μ. Στο κέντρο του δαπέδου σώζεται σε καλή κατάσταση η “άρουλα”, η μικρή εστία δηλαδή, με μπηγμένες ολόγυρα πλάκες και τη βάση στρωμένη με κεραμοπλαστικές πλάκες μέσα στην οποία οι μοναχοί άναβαν την φωτιά. Σε άριστη κατάσταση σώζονται και στις τέσσερις πλευρές τα πέτρινα πεζούλια, όπου κάθονταν και ζεσταίνονταν οι μοναχοί.. Πάνω από την άρουλα και στηριγμένο στους αντικρινούς τοίχους της αίθουσας βρισκόταν το δοκάρι απ' όπου κρεμόταν χύτρα με ζεστό νερό για το ρόφημα των μοναχών.​

Μονή Ζάβορδας

Βοηθητικοί χώροι:
Φωτάναμα. στά μοναστήρια πού ήταν σέ ορεινά μέρη ή γενικά ψυχρά κλίματα, χρησιμοποιούνταν χώροι μέ εστίες, τά λεγόμενα φωτανάματα, όπου συγκεντρώνονταν οί μοναχοί κατά τόν χειμώνα γιά νά ζεσταθούν έπειτα από τίς νυχτερινές Ακολουθίες ή κατά τά διαλείματα αυτών. Τέτοιο φωτάναμα είχε καί τό Μοναστήρι πού ήταν δίπλα από τήν τράπεζα, κτίσμα τής εποχής τού Αγίου.
Εδώ είχε τήν ιδιαίτερη ονομασία "λύκος" γιά τούς λόγους πού θά εξηγήσουμε παρακάτω. Τό φωτάναμα ή ό "λύκος" τού Μοναστηριού είναι ένας μικρός θολογύριστος χώρος στρώμένος μέ κεραμόπλακες. Στό μέσο έχει μιά τετράγωνη χτιστή καί χαμηλή εστία, πού περιβάλεται από ξύλινο πλαίσιο. Μία τρύπα ανοιγμένη στήν οροφή του χρησίμευε γιά νά βγαίνει ό καπνός. Πάνω στήν εστία τοποθετούσαν μιά μακριά σιδερένια σχάρα, γιά νά στηρίζονται τά ξύλα. Η σχάρα από τό σχήμα της είχε βαπτισθεί "λύκος" έτσι επικράτησε ή ονομασία αυτή γιά τό φωτάναμα. Ο "λύκος" τροφοδοτούσε μέ κάρβουνα όλα τά μαγκάλια τού Μοναστηριού, πού λειτουργούσαν τό χειμώνα στά κελιά καί στούς ξενώνες. Στά πρώτα χρόνια χρησιμοποιούνταν καί σάν μαγειρείο τού Μοναστηριού, όπου ή παρασκευή τού φαγητού γινότανε σέ καζάνι κρεμασμένο από τήν οροφή μέ αλυσίδα πάνω από τήν εστία.​
Μονή Παναγίας Αγνούντας


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Το *_φωτογόνι_ λέω να το κάνουμε _φωτογώνι_, σαν το _παραγώνι_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2011)

Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το λάθος, αλλά τεσπά, από τέτοια κείμενα μας ενδιαφέρει πρώτα η πληροφορία και μετά η ορθογραφία.

Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ, αφού δεν ήταν για φωτογόνο, ήταν για να βρει ο κάθε μοναχός τη γωνιά του μπροστά στην παραστιά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Εστίασα* στο _φωτογόνι_ επειδή είναι συνηθισμένο και εύκολο λάθος, πεπονόφλουδα.


* Σιγά μην έχανα την ευκαιρία για το λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

Για όλα τα επόμενα, καμία σχέση με κάστρα... :)

(α) Μια πολύ σπάνια λέξη για τον χώρο με τη φωτιά φαίνεται να είναι το _χαμώι_.

Σε μερικά, ιμβριώτικης προέλευσης κυρίως, κείμενα βρίσκω το _χαμώι_ που είναι «το καθημερινό δωμάτιο με το τζάκι»:

Στο ισόγειο, το κατώι-αποθήκη, η κατωγή, που είναι η είσοδος με τη σκάλα στο εσωτερικό, και *το χαμώι, που είναι το καθημερινό δωμάτιο με το τζάκι*, ντουλάπια, ράφια και συνήθως με τ' αμπάρια για το σιτάρι. (από Imvros Island).

Ενδιαφέρουσα και η ποικιλία των όρων για τους «κάτω» χώρους, στο επίπεδο του εδάφους: ισόγειο, κατώι-αποθήκη, κατωγή, χαμώι.

Εδώ, ένα σκυριανό γλωσσάρι, δίνει: Χαμώϊ (το) = ισόγαιον˙ αντίθετον ανώϊ

Στον _Καπετάν Μιχάλη_ του Καζαντζάκη, η χρήση δεν είναι σαφής: _[...] Σ' ένα χαμώι, κυλισμένοι κατάχαμα, ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα, νιόπαντροι κι αυτοί, αγκαλιάζουνταν με λύσσα. [...]_ (σελ. 56).

Τη λέξη χρησιμοποιεί και ο Καββαδίας:

Ξέχασα κείνο το μικρό κορίτσι από το Αμόι
και τη μουλάτρα που έζεχνε κρασί στην Τενερίφα
τον έρωτα, που αποτιμάει σε ξύλινο χαμώι,
και τη γριά που μέτραγε με πόντους την ταρίφα.

(β) Εδώ, σε έναν ιστότοπο για τα χωριά της Κόνιτσας, έχουμε μια άλλη οπτική γωνία:

Στη Μόλιστα [...] τα σπίτια ήταν πέτρινα [...] και αποτελούνταν από δύο ορόφους, το «κατώι» και το «ανώι». Το ανώι, που προοριζόταν για κατοικία, περιλάμβανε την «κρεββάτα», που ήταν μεγάλος χώρος για συγκεντρώσεις, τον «οντά»που ήταν δωμάτιο υποδοχής, το «μαντζάτο» που ήταν το ζεστό χειμωνιάτικο δωμάτιο με τζάκι [...]


(γ) Και μια προσθήκη για τη γερμανική λ. *Wärmestube*: Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται για θερμαινόμενους χώρους για τους άστεγους.


----------



## kostis57 (Oct 29, 2011)

Συμπτωματικά χθες βρέθηκα στη μονή Οσίου Λουκά όπου (χωρίς να 'χω διαβάσει το νήμα) τράβηξα και δύο φωτογραφίες για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση:











Για την πρώτη ήδη μου λύθηκαν οι απορίες. 
Για το «βορδωνάρειο» βρίσκω στο google ότι είναι σταύλος και ότι επικρατεί το «βορδοναρείο». Φαίνεται ότι είναι όπως το «υποθηκοφυλάκειο». :drool:


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

Τι ωραία! Θα ζητήσω κι εγώ από τη Λεξιλογία να με στέλνει σε αποστολές τεκμηρίωσης.

_Βορδωναρείο_ είναι ο άλλος τύπος, αλλά όπως και να το τονίσεις θέλει και την υποσημείωσή του.

*βουρδώνι* το· βορδώνι· βορδώνιν.1) Ημίονος αρσενικός, μουλάρι: μούλαν ή βορδώνιν Ασσίζ. 18026. 2) Όνος, γάιδαρος: βορδώνια είκοσι και μουλάρια δέκα Πεντ. Γέν. ΧΧΧΙΙ 16. [<ουσ. βορδώνιον (6. αι., LBG, ‑δό-) <μτγν. ουσ. βόρδων ‑ βουρδών (DGE) + κατάλ. ‑ιoν. Ο τ. βορδώνι και σήμ. ιδιωμ. και ‑ιν (10. αι., LBG) κυπρ. Τ. βουρδώνιν σε παπυρ. (DGE). Η λ. και σήμ. κυπρ.]


----------

